# Fatality in NH



## b1rdman (Nov 26, 2009)

Relatives of a Bow police officer who was killed in a chain-saw accident at his home in Epsom say he had built his home from the ground up and improving the property was one of his passions.

Relatives say 34-year-old Nathan Taylor was alone trimming tree branches on his property Tuesday morning when the chain saw kicked back and cut across his upper body. They say he was able to call 911. But was dead by the time paramedics arrived.

He is survived by a wife and 4-year-old daughter. 

http://www.concordmonitor.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091125/FRONTPAGE/911250340/1001/NEWS01

http://www.concordmonitor.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091126/NEWS01/911260326


----------



## Sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2009)

I heard about that. That really sucks, sounds like he was a great guy.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 27, 2009)

Tragic.............. pretty close to home.


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 27, 2009)

That's ashame. I hope his family is taken care of and somehow finds peace.


----------



## Behemoth Jim (Dec 8, 2009)

Ouch. That's grim. Does anybody know whether the saw had a brake, or whether he was holding it two-handed? Probably they don't know.


----------



## Torin (Dec 11, 2009)

I read about it my local paper and did not see what type of saw or whether it had a chain brake. I also did not see what he was cutting ie; limbs overhead, etc...
He worked one town over from where I live & I'm pretty sure I spoke to him, while he was directing traffic around an accident scene near my house this summer.


----------

